# [V] 60 Tage Spielzeit für Herr der Ringe Online



## Horus21 (18. April 2009)

*[V] 60 Tage Spielzeit für Herr der Ringe Online*

Da ich mich entschlossen habe mir ein Lifetime Abo für Herr der Ringe Online zu holen, biete ich euch hier einen noch unbenutzten 60 Tage Spielzeit Code an.

Ich würde gerne *20 Euro* für den Code haben. (Der Preis ist fix, da er schon sehr fair ist.)

Den Code werde ich dem Käufer dann per Mail nach Eingang des Geldes schicken. So entstehen keine Versandkosten.

Bezahlung können wir per Paypal (sehr schnell) oder per Überweisung regeln.

Also wer Interesse hat, der möge mir eine kurze Nachricht schicken.

Viele Grüße

Horus21


----------



## Horus21 (23. April 2009)

*AW: [V] 60 Tage Spielzeit für Herr der Ringe Online*

Wirklich keiner Interesse?


----------

